# Moderators Needed.



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Due to the rapid expansion of the site and increase in posts we're generating each day, we've decided it's the ideal time to promote some regular members to 'local mods'.

Rather than offering these moderator positions to likely candidates we've decided to leave it up to _you_, the members to come forward and present your application. 

Remember, the primary role of a Heresy-Online moderator is to promote interaction. As a moderator your main effort will be spent posting new threads and adding content to the site. You'll spend time helping members with their queries and keep threads alive by asking questions and making detailed replies to as many posts as you can.

Other moderator duties include:-


Moving threads that have been posted in the wrong location.
Averting possible flamewars situations.
Deleting offensive/illegal posts.
Volunteering ideas and suggestions on how to promote your specific forum.

You'll need to be passionate about the area of the site you're applying for and have posts and threads within that area to support your application. Moderators also need the flexibilty to deal with an infinite number of possibilities without becoming personally involved. You'll need to keep a level head and remain neutral. If you think you're temperamental and aggressive forum moderation isn't for you.

If this hasn't deterred you and you still feel you can contribute in a positive and meaningful way please Private Message your name, the area you're interested in and reasons to me.

Jez


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Number of applicants so far...


5


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

lol... I was expecting a lot more...

Well, good luck/condolences to all entrants.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Hespithe said:


> lol... I was expecting a lot more...
> 
> Well, good luck/condolences to all entrants.


Heheheh...it's okay...I'm volunteering YOU.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

LOL... there's already enough confusion between 'Hespithe' and 'Hephesto'.... How hard to you wanna make it for everyone to tell us apart? I sure do get a lot of kudos for those articles I didn't write...:wink:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Hespithe said:


> LOL... there's already enough confusion between 'Hespithe' and 'Hephesto'.... How hard to you wanna make it for everyone to tell us apart? I sure do get a lot of kudos for those articles I didn't write...:wink:


Awh man, that made me laugh!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I vote Hesp in 2008 for Mod!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

hahaha.... I just noticed that all Mods just became SuperMods. Are capes included with the promotion? Congrats (I think) guys! :victory:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i want a cape!


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Haven't you seen the Incredibles? NO CAPES!


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

*sad face*


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah, but the Incredibles are only make-believe....

Capes are REAL, and so are SUPERMODS!

Cheer up, Charmaigne... You'll get your cape someday....


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

yay!

theres always hope...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i have a jetpack.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

You fail at 40K....

In the Grim Darkness of the Far Future, There is NO SUPPLY OF FOSSIL FUELS AS THE IMPERIUM OF MAN REFUSED TO PERSUE ALTERNATE SOURCES OF POWER!

Your Jetpack has gone dry....


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You forget the power of Chaos. Who needs fossil fuels when you have the power of the Empyrean at your command?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah. Winged Jump packs and Possessed wargear are _totally_ in right now.

-Dirge


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

so not the cape then....


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Would you settle for a pair of roller skates?


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

Hespithe said:


> Would you settle for a pair of roller skates?


 
And a small firework :biggrin:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Hespithe said:


> Would you settle for a pair of roller skates?





Wade said:


> And a small firework :biggrin:


yeah, im liking this idea. all i need now is some tape and im set!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Way way off topic.lmao.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Just great.... Getting 'Off topic' warnings in a Moderater Wanted thread...

:biggrin: Oh! My cheeks hurt! :biggrin:




VV, you could at least have offered Charmaigne some tape....


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

If you all still need another moderator, I'd like to put my name in the volunteer pot. I know I'm a crass SOB, but I do have some experience moderating forums. Let me know if I can be of assistance.


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

i would like to volunteer Bloodhound as i know him and think he would be a good choice(plus he practicaly lives on this forum so you might as well put him to work), and i think he would do his best to to encourage new post topics through all sections of the forums(not just the tutes) as well as bring an amazing painting skill set to encourage other posters with well thought out replies.

thanks


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Just a reminder guys that sending a PM to me is the only way to apply.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Do you think maybe it would be better to have memebers nominate other members that they think would be good moderators? This way if they are a good member they will probably be a good moderator. Once nominated just pm them to see if they are interested in doing the job.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

morfangdakka said:


> Do you think maybe it would be better to have memebers nominate other members that they think would be good moderators? This way if they are a good member they will probably be a good moderator. Once nominated just pm them to see if they are interested in doing the job.


I've nominated a couple people: I PM'd them first, asked if they were interedted, then forwarded the thread to Jezlad. That way he has my nomination and their interest.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

do we know when the announcements will be or can someone just PM me to tell me I am not one........ha ha


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

announcement for moderator appointments will be within the next week or so, if thats what youre asking.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Awwww... Charmaigne! You said that _*last *_week! :ireful2:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

well hesp, youll know soon enough!


----------

